# no more foam at tractor supply...



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Well that sucks, have ya tried lowes?


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

no just found out today, yeah i'll be looking elsewhere.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Just about any place that sells utility trailer will likely have them.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I get mine at lowes. Just gotta catch the guy that unloads them and ask him to set them back for ya. Might help our shop at work is 500 yards from the lowes in pine bluff and when working in town I'm back and forth all day to catch them.


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*foam*

lowes, home depot, leonards,


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

i went to the tractor supply a lil while back when someone first posted something bout the foam blocks and they told me they sent theres back too:sad:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I went to our local Rural King store last week & they told me that they were charging for them now, $1.00 apiece. So i bought 40 of them.:wink: They will last me awhile.*


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

I just picked up 4 of the foam blocks from TSC this morning as thats all they had, haven't shot them yet, I'll sell them to you :wink:


----------



## chadfussell (Nov 19, 2007)

*What do u ask for when you go to Tractor supply? What is the foam used for?*

thanks


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

chadfussell said:


> thanks


Ask them for the blocks they put between the new trailers. 

TSC here won't give you just 1 or 2, they make you take all of them. Sometimes they have 15 or 20 at a time.


----------



## chadfussell (Nov 19, 2007)

*thanks alot*

heard alot of talk about this and i was curious


----------

